# Marriage of Figaro (sort of) - Mozart on acid



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

...or so it sounds.

I know some people will call this musical murder, but I actually think it's great fun. And some amazing finger work.

Lanny Cordola - Marriage of Figaro (sort of)


----------

